# hospital incident... help!



## kosheng (Oct 22, 2005)

okay, wise ones. i need help. i took my son to the er last month for a high fever (104) plus vomiting and diarrhea that was into it's third day. this was right around his first birthday. he is intact (thank you mdc!) and i have never had a problem with medical personnel not honoring that choice, or even coming close to trying to retract him.

so the attending dr makes the decision that in addition to the stool sample, he wants a urine sample to test as well. he tells me he wants to straight cath him. i inform him that the baby is intact, and i will not allow them to retract him at all, and ask if that is going to present a problem. he assures me that the staff is well-versed in catherization of non-circumsized babies. enter the nurse: i repeat, very clearly, that i will not allow retraction at all. she says they see intact babies often, and she states that she is fine with doing the procedure without any type of retraction. there is a respiratory tech present who is going to assist with keeping the baby still. (read: hold him down)

like an ass, i feel a little better, because even though they are about to perform a very uncomfortable procedure, i thought we were all on the same page. i was confident that i had clearly protected my son's interests, even stupidly proud that i was very upfront and vocal about it all, especially after all the horror stories here. hah!

i was up by reece's shoulders/chest with my right arm around him, so neither of us could see what was happening at the moment. that was my first mistake. reece was crying when she started trying to insert the cath. she missed. she tries two more times, i keep looking over my shoulder when he squeezes his eyes shut and cries, so i can see exactly what is going on. then, reece's eyes fly open in a panic and his body arches and he screams like i have never heard before. i immediately look to see what the hell just happened and this uav nurse cups her hand around his penis to try to block my line of vision. i stand up and slap her hand away- he is fully retracted and in terrible pain, with the catheter in. i immediately start cursing at her, "g-d it, i told you not to do that! you said you wouldn't do that! wtf?!" she, almost non-chalantly, replies that she "had to" and it's fine, she's almost done. seconds later, she finishes and removes the catheter, and now she cannot un-retract him. reece is writhing in agony, i am panicking, and she puts the diaper up over his privates and says that it sometimes take a few moments and it goes back on it's own. WHAT?!?

the resident hears me getting even louder and comes in to see the problem. she sees reece's penis, and the glans is getting darker by the moment. she lunges at the wall, grabs sterile gloves and lubricating jelly and gently tries to work the foreskin back into place. after about 10-15 seconds, she runs out of the room, throwing her gloves off as she goes. she and the attending both come running back in, snapping gloves on as they run. the attending manages to correct the situation, despite our near hysteria (mine and poor reece's).

the attending has the gall to tell me that this sometimes happens. what? well, the nurse probably had to do that. apparently, he didn't count on me verbally flipping out on them. i yelled at him that their nurse just assaulted my son, and not only had no business doing that, but went against my very clear instructions. his demeanor changed after that. instantly no longer condescending. like a lightbulb went off in his head, helping him recognize that this was not just a little mistake, and that despite my tears, my fury was very real.

reece had two easily visible tears in his foreskin, and cried when urinating for the next two days. he has since healed (from what i can tell) without incident. no answer from the urine culture, and heaven knows what ever happened to the stool sample. yeay. so glad we went to the er.

okay, so my very long-winded point... i called the head of emergency medicine, and relayed my story to him the very next day. the doctor was supposed to call me back after speaking to the head of pediatrics. i was supposed to hear from him within 4 days max. i was supposed to hear from a patient advocate as well. as you may have guessed, nothing.

this needs to be addressed. this should never happen to another little boy. who do i take this to? is there any way to get them to listen without getting a lawyer? (i also called a lawyer, who said that, yes, this was medical battery, but it wasn't financially beneficial enough to take on the case. great. that was just my goal, to make money from my son's pain.)

i need help and direction. my guilt for letting this happen to my little boy when i was _right freaking there_ is enormous. i cannot just let this go. suggestions?


----------



## IloveAllMyBabies (Nov 1, 2008)

i have noo advice but just wanted to give u and ur little boy a hug soo sorry this happened to ur son it brakes my heart and the pain ur little boy must have been in OMG that is just horrible

hugs momma


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kosheng* 
my guilt for letting this happen to my little boy when i was _right freaking there_ is enormous. i cannot just let this go. suggestions?

I don't know about the health of your sons penis, but I wanted to say that you didn't LET this happen. You did above and beyond reasonable, IMO, for protecting your son. It is reprehensible that the nurse did that after you specifically said not to. It is NOT your fault; please don't blame yourself.


----------



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

Call the police. File criminal charges. Also take your son ASAP to his regular doctor to document the injury. It was just heart-wrenching to read your story.







Your poor little baby









And wow, you did great! I'm so glad you yelled at everyone, because they won't stop doing this to little boys until someone makes them!

I know I would have gotten _extremely_ physical if it was me and one of my children!


----------



## Fellow Traveler (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kosheng* 
the attending has the gall to tell me that this sometimes happens. what? well, the nurse probably had to do that. apparently, he didn't count on me verbally flipping out on them. i yelled at him that their nurse just assaulted my son, and not only had no business doing that, but went against my very clear instructions. his demeanor changed after that. instantly no longer condescending. like a lightbulb went off in his head, helping him recognize that this was not just a little mistake, and that despite my tears, my fury was very real.

This only happens when they forcibly retract a boy and the foreskin is still too narrow. Think about it, it two narrow to pass easily over the head once around the 'wide' part of the head, it tries to contract back and 'strangles' the head in the process cutting off blood flow.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kosheng* 
reece had two easily visible tears in his foreskin, and cried when urinating for the next two days. he has since healed (from what i can tell) without incident. no answer from the urine culture, and heaven knows what ever happened to the stool sample. yeay. so glad we went to the er.

As an above poster said have him checked out by a trusted pedi and document the injury. If there is visible trauma, take some pictures you may need them later.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kosheng* 
okay, so my very long-winded point... i called the head of emergency medicine, and relayed my story to him the very next day. the doctor was supposed to call me back after speaking to the head of pediatrics. i was supposed to hear from him within 4 days max. i was supposed to hear from a patient advocate as well. as you may have guessed, nothing.

this needs to be addressed. this should never happen to another little boy. who do i take this to? is there any way to get them to listen without getting a lawyer? (i also called a lawyer, who said that, yes, this was medical battery, but it wasn't financially beneficial enough to take on the case. great. that was just my goal, to make money from my son's pain.)

i need help and direction. my guilt for letting this happen to my little boy when i was _right freaking there_ is enormous. i cannot just let this go. suggestions?

Yes, may want to consider a legal approach. There is an attorney on this board that you might PM for some advice. His handle is Dave2GA I believe you may also contact John D. Geisheker at DOC he is also an attorney who may be able to direct you to appropriate resources. I believe John will send a letter on your behalf.

What she did to your son was absolutely wrong. She put him in danger by forcing the foreskin back before it was ready which sounds like it constricted blood flow to the head that can get serious. I hope one of these two people can give you a hand.


----------



## majikfaerie (Jul 24, 2006)

:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:





























































































oh mama i'm so sorry.


----------



## beru (Nov 19, 2007)

Your post put me in fight or flight mode. I can't believe how much my heart is racing over reading a board post. What you describe is absolutely horrific! I hope you can accomplish something with that hospital and hopefully that will give you some peace of mind. Also, hope your son feels better soon.


----------



## onlyboys (Feb 12, 2004)

OMG. I am so sorry. No advice, but I am just so sorry that happened to your son.


----------



## Claire and Boys (Mar 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *onlyboys* 
OMG. I am so sorry. No advice, but I am just so sorry that happened to your son.

me too...that poor baby, can't imagine how much that must've hurt.


----------



## njeb (Sep 10, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *QueenOfThePride* 
Call the police. File criminal charges. Also take your son ASAP to his regular doctor to document the injury. It was just heart-wrenching to read your story.







Your poor little baby









And wow, you did great! I'm so glad you yelled at everyone, because they won't stop doing this to little boys until someone makes them!

I know I would have gotten _extremely_ physical if it was me and one of my children!

















:
Even if you don't win, you will have put the medical and nursing professions on notice that this abuse of intact boys and men has GOT to stop!!!!!

Wth is up with doctors and nurses in this country??? Do they have a God complex or what???

Don't worry, mama, I'm not mad at you.







You did everything you could to prevent it. Your trust was violated by the nurse. File criminal charges against her. She should suffer as much as your son did.


----------



## SleeplessMommy (Jul 16, 2005)

You will want to make your complaints to the hospital in writing.

I suggest the Joint Commission:

http://www.jointcommission.org/Gener...nt/default.htm

it will get their attention


----------



## i*wish (May 4, 2004)

I cannot believe this happened to you and your son...my heart aches for you both...I let my daughter get (what I knew was) an unnecessary IV and I carry her screams with me daily. I can only imagine how you feel and you did NOT let this happen!!! Unlike ME, you spoke up and advocated for your child in very clear and certain terms. These "professionals" (insert lol smiley here) failed you BIG Time and they should not be let off.
I don't know about a legal approach but someone who cares *a lot* about potential lawsuits in the hospital is the 'Risk Manager'.. I think if you contact the Risk Manager at this hospital and let them know your whole story (especially the lack of follow up!!) you will get some action... Ask yourself what you really want (other than to tie these people up and start punching)... I think documentation of a hospital wide in-service education on 'intact care' would be fabulous. I think you should ask for something specific at any rate.
Please keep us updated so that in the event any one of us runs into similar abuse we can know what steps work.
Best of luck to you and lots and lots of hugs....


----------



## hipmummy (May 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *i*wish* 
I cannot believe this happened to you and your son...my heart aches for you both...I let my daughter get (what I knew was) an unnecessary IV and I carry her screams with me daily. I can only imagine how you feel and you did NOT let this happen!!! Unlike ME, you spoke up and advocated for your child in very clear and certain terms. These "professionals" (insert lol smiley here) failed you BIG Time and they should not be let off.
I don't know about a legal approach but someone who cares *a lot* about potential lawsuits in the hospital is the 'Risk Manager'.. I think if you contact the Risk Manager at this hospital and let them know your whole story (especially the lack of follow up!!) you will get some action... Ask yourself what you really want (other than to tie these people up and start punching)... I think documentation of a hospital wide in-service education on 'intact care' would be fabulous. I think you should ask for something specific at any rate.
Please keep us updated so that in the event any one of us runs into similar abuse we can know what steps work.
Best of luck to you and lots and lots of hugs....



















I am not one for lawsuits but your son went in fine and is now injured, The nurse needs to re-trained and punished for her grave mistake.


----------



## BunnySlippers (Oct 30, 2007)

That makes me want to vomint









I want to echo that you did not let that happen! and Iam proud of you for sticking up for your son before hand, during the crisis and after! You are very strong, go get em tiger!

I have no advise to give, but i felt I should lend my support


----------



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

I also want to mention that doctors are trained to cover each other's behinds, so don't expect any medical professional to side with _you_ over this incident.


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

I would start with a written complaint to the hospital, in which I would mention not only your son's injury, but the fact that you specifically did NOT give permission for retraction. Going against a parent's specifically stated permissions (or denial of permissions) is a really big deal, legally.


----------



## kosheng (Oct 22, 2005)

thank you, everyone, for your advice and kind words. reece seems to have healed fine. we did follow up with our family doc, whose resident and medical student also got to see firsthand the damage caused by forced retraction. we did take pictures, as awkward as that felt (thank goodness for digital cameras!)

and for more ugliness, we finally received the doctor's soap notes from the er. charming fellow: he outlined the procedure, and the actions they had to take, and then stated that i was "upset" after the procedure, even though i had given consent. wtf? what a huge omission, and i am pretty sure that it is equivalent to falsifying medical records. i did give consent for the procedure, with the very clear understanding that it be done without retraction. not to mention, the nurse was told by me that if she was not comfortable doing the procedure my way (uh, correctly?) then we needed to get someone else in there to do it. the doctor was told, before the nurse even came in, that i would only allow the procedure without any retraction. period.

gads, this sucks.


----------



## kosheng (Oct 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *QueenOfThePride* 
I also want to mention that doctors are trained to cover each other's behinds, so don't expect any medical professional to side with _you_ over this incident.

yep! i was slowly typing (w/reece crawling all over me!) when you posted. family doc was very attentive and apologetic, but who knows how far that goes.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthmama369* 
I would start with a written complaint to the hospital, in which I would mention not only your son's injury, but the fact that you specifically did NOT give permission for retraction. Going against a parent's specifically stated permissions (or denial of permissions) is a really big deal, legally.

thanks. i thought it was a huge deal myself. maybe they aren't calling back because it is a huge liability, or admission of guilt?


----------



## Fruitful4Him (Jun 22, 2002)

As the mom of a (young) intact son reading this just made me want to get sick.







I am so







at those people and I think I would have wanted to physically assault someone... I can't imagine. It must be so hard for you to follow up and have to continually relive those thoughts. ((hugs)) It sounds like you did everything you could to prevent it.. I hope that follow up gets some policy changed.


----------



## robertandenith (Apr 1, 2008)

I too agree file a lawsuit, omg im so furious for you




























if that happens to us I file a lawsuit and put that money towards nocirc awareness. This NEEDS to stop!


----------



## SleeplessMommy (Jul 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kosheng* 
maybe they aren't calling back because it is a huge liability, or admission of guilt?

Once they expect that you may pursue legal action, they are no long going to talk to you on the phone. If the dr says "I am very sorry this happened", it could appear to be an admission of guilt. This is all standard "risk management" practice.


----------



## Fyrestorm (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm so sorry this happened to your babe!

Get a copy of the records before you do anything else. If my DH had not stolen my records from the hospital, we would have had no proof that they changed them...and they will! As you have already seen, they will be edited.


----------



## chaoticzenmom (May 21, 2005)

I think you have to follow through with this until the end. I assume the hospital is going to bill you for assaulting your son. Sue them. If you don't, they're going to keep doing this. What they did to your son could have and may have caused him serious permenant injury.


----------



## latinalonestar (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm so sad for you and your poor little one and PISSED at that staff. WHY DOES THIS HAPPEN TO OUR BABIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


















































I really hope you will take legal action. I am sure a malpractice attorney would be happy to get his hands on this case. I'd also contact DOC about this. They clearly did not do as you requested and even if it was an accident they still are responsible for causing your son harm and possibly future complications. :_(


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SleeplessMommy* 
You will want to make your complaints to the hospital in writing.

I suggest the Joint Commission:

http://www.jointcommission.org/Gener...nt/default.htm

it will get their attention

















:

I'll echo jwhispers rec. on the DOC and Dave2GA. Also, Attorney's for the right of the child, ARC may have a few suggestions as well.

Fyrestorm is right. They will do what they can to cover their own faults.









So, get records asap, if you haven't already done so.

Did you say that nurse was a male nurse?

and

Did anyone mention the option to bag cath? Bag caths are recomended for intact boys since no one is inserting or retracting anything.








I hope you guys heal from this traumatic experience. Truly frighting.

Here are some flowers







: for the little guy.


----------



## majikfaerie (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm still so mad. I could hardly sleep last night


----------



## Mama Mko (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm glad your poor baby is healing fine. What a horrible story.







What awful people. Ugh.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

I can't even express how reading what happened to your baby made me feel. I am so sorry and omg so pissed. You did nothing but try to protect your son, you did everything right.








I don't think I can even say what I'm thinking about that nurse here (okay I know I can't). She needs to get the message in a very strong way that what she did was wrong and she better never do it again.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

1) Go to the hospital and ask for your ds's medical records ask them to give them to you or if they wont do that then have them sent to his ped. Tell them the ped. wants to follow up and needs to see his results. Make sure to tell them you want every page not just the lab results.

2)once you get them look over them to see what they say.

3)Contact the lawyer here and have him draft a letter to all involved that states what they did constitues abuse and they can be sued. It dosnt mean you are sueing it just lets them know you can.

I am so sorry this happened and thank you for posting it because it may save another boy from being hurt like your ds.


----------



## latinalonestar (Jan 26, 2008)

I just had my husband read your story and asked him what he would do. He went to law school and worked as a public defender for 3 years. He said:

1. He said he would ask to speak with the attending physician and have a very long discussion!

2. He would file a lawsuit for malpractice.

3. And more importantly, he would file criminal assault charges against the nurse.


----------



## Yulia_R (Jan 7, 2006)

Hugs to you, mama. I'm so sorry it happened to your baby.

I'm too 100% for legal actions. This has to stop!

Like Firestorm said, get medical records. I'd also go there and write down the names/addresses of everyone who witnessed you giving instractions of not retracting (including the &*^$##@ nurse who performed the procedure) just in case they get suddenly fired.


----------



## 1littlebit (Jun 1, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *latinalonestar* 
I just had my husband read your story and asked him what he would do. He went to law school and worked as a public defender for 3 years. He said:

1. He said he would ask to speak with the attending physician and have a very long discussion!

2. He would file a lawsuit for malpractice.

3. And more importantly, he would file criminal assault charges against the nurse.

this!!

i am so sorry this happened to you and your boy! I do hope you take legal action. doctors get away with so much because we feel so helpless in situations like this. Doctors do normally cover each others behinds but in this case since it was the nurse who retracted him after the doctor told you they wouldn't they might sell her out to protect themselves. in this case that actually works out since it was her fault yk?


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

OMGosh.














I commend you for having the willpower not to beat that nurse unconscious (sorry, but I think I would have really lost it).
I hope you can find a lawyer who will work with you because this crap has got to STOP.


----------



## MommytoB (Jan 18, 2006)

so sorry that happened to your son! I can't believe she just left him alone she caused him a start of what you call doctors cause paraphimosis. Maybe even the no circ lady marylin milos will be able to help you too!

I just believe catheters are overused and did you know that 10% time that a catheter can cause a false postive there was a statement on this somewhere but i can't remember where.

What works wonderful for what I imagine he had is intestinal flu - get some little tummies -nausea relief- it worked wonders for my son when he had throw ups , diherea even when he had it at the same time as his throws up. it's natural all it has is ginger in it!

Get that for on hand for the next time!


----------



## Autumn Breeze (Nov 13, 2003)

My son was forcibly retracted at 2 weeks old by a urologist. It was horrible.


----------



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

kosheng, have you talked to your son about what happened? I know he is only 12 months old, but they understand a lot. He must be so traumatized by this. Have you told him that it was wrong what the nurse did to him, that you tried to protect him, that it will never happen again, etc.? He needs help working out his emotions. He might need to cry about it.


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *QueenOfThePride* 
kosheng, have you talked to your son about what happened? I know he is only 12 months old, but they understand a lot. He must be so traumatized by this. Have you told him that it was wrong what the nurse did to him, that you tried to protect him, that it will never happen again, etc.? He needs help working out his emotions. He might need to cry about it.

















:

And I hope that you are able to get somewhere with the hospital. At least to a place where you can feel some resolution. I am so sorry to hear that this happened to your son.


----------



## 1littlebit (Jun 1, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganf* 
OMGosh.














I commend you for having the willpower not to beat that nurse unconscious (sorry, but I think I would have really lost it).
I hope you can find a lawyer who will work with you because this crap has got to STOP.









i thought the same thing when i read the OP. it would have taken all of my will power not to beat the crap out of that nurse.. and i don't know if i have enough will power. the whole damn hospital would have heard me. i am truly in awe of your self control OP.


----------



## Night_Nurse (Nov 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your son and for you as well.

You can report the nurse to your state nursing board (if she is a RN/LPN). I don't know what they will do, but they'll at least have it on file and can reprimand her if they wish.

Report the MD to your state physician licensing board. It won't do any good, he won't get "in trouble" but he will at least be made aware that someone is pissed as hell over it. It might save another innocent boy from getting harmed.

Write a letter to the hospital, both the ER chairperson, AND to the hospital ethics department. It is unethical to go against your wishes for something like that, especially since there was a verbal agreement. Again, it probably won't do any good as far as these people getting fired, and you probably won't get an admittance of wrongdoing, but maybe the hospital will review/change it's policy and give the ER dept. an inservice on retraction.

Get a lawyer. Are there not any lawyers that will take on cases even if they think it won't bring in big bucks????? Maybe you have a law school in your area and one of the students can write a letter on your behalf or something.

Contact the police and file assault and battery charges. They clearly did something you specifically said not to do and they obviously caused physical harm. It fits the A&B definition. This will most definitely get the attention of everyone involved. I'm pretty sure they won't be doing that to any other child after you file that charge.

Contact DOC and ask them to send current literature/recommendations. These "professionals" clearly lack education.

File a complaint with "Joint Commission". They are the governing body that accredits hospitals.

See if you can find an online source where you can "rate" your hospital and the doctor. I know those sites exist but I don't know the url.

Best of luck. I'm so very sorry your son had to endure this.


----------



## nia82 (May 6, 2008)

I am so sorry for your son and you! Please report the nurse and take the legal steps suggested by the others... Yow owe it to your son and all other boys she might hurt that way in the future!!!

When my son was 3 weeks old we had to go to the ER due to a high fever. I was a new mom and scared... Now I would have waited longer to go... Anyhow, the nurse who cathed him did it super gently without retracting him. He didn't even flinch, he was fine. She told me that she sees lots of uncirced little boys (she was originally from Minnesota where she saw lots of circed boys)... She said that most Hispanics and hm well crunchy Californians don't circ either so ever since she came to the central coast she's seen a lot more intact boys and now knows that intact boys should be the norm and not circed... I informed her that we don't really do circing in Europe as well


----------



## cagnew (Oct 1, 2007)

Reading this made me tear up. I am pregnant now and planning to not-circ if it's a boy. am so afraid of things like this....

Poor, poor little baby.

I would have flipped out too. Only I probably would have started sobbing or something. Not so good with confrontation. Good job mama!


----------



## kosheng (Oct 22, 2005)

I just wanted to take a minute to update...

first, i cannot thank you all enough for all your kindness, support, and advice. I have taken several steps so far, and am far from done. I have formally filed a complaint with the joint commission. they responded very quickly and asked for permission to use our name and contact the hospital directly regarding the complaint. i am still considering all options as far as the assault goes.

it may seem like i am moving slowly to some, but this is completely unfamiliar territory, and i don't want to screw this up. i want the hospital and all of it's employees to understand the situation and not ever ever ever put another child (and his parents) through anything like this again.

you guys rock. seriously.


----------



## kosheng (Oct 22, 2005)

oh, and for the record... the amount of restraint it took not to assault the nurse was incredible. it was only tempered by the fact that i was the only one there for my son and his immediate need for me outweighed the gratification of knocking out the nurse. also, the uav was very pregnant, and i couldn't very well hurt her without hurting an innocent baby. it's amazing how quickly a hundred different things can go through your head in a crisis situation!

she definitely has had the baby by now. i'd really hate to run into her in a dark alley. *note to self: stay away from dark alleys for a while.


----------



## jeliphish (Jul 18, 2007)

please keep us updated.....


----------



## Night_Nurse (Nov 23, 2007)

You're doing great, mama!
I truly believe the fastest way to get everyone's attention is by you contacting Joint Commission. It's wonderful that you've done that and I'm so glad they have already contacted you back. If you're hospital is anything like mine or any facility I've ever worked, they will jump through HOOPS to do any and everything recommended by Joint Commission.
I hope your son is feeling better now.


----------



## BunnySlippers (Oct 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kosheng* 
oh, and for the record... the amount of restraint it took not to assault the nurse was incredible. it was only tempered by the fact that i was the only one there for my son and his immediate need for me outweighed the gratification of knocking out the nurse. also, the uav was very pregnant, and i couldn't very well hurt her without hurting an innocent baby. it's amazing how quickly a hundred different things can go through your head in a crisis situation!

she definitely has had the baby by now. i'd really hate to run into her in a dark alley. *note to self: stay away from dark alleys for a while.









Yes it does take great restraint to restrain ones-self when feeling a murderous rage. Kudos to you for not landing yourself in jail. You would have just branded yourself as 'a crazy' and not been in a position to change things, like you are now.


----------



## majikfaerie (Jul 24, 2006)

: to you for taking the steps mama. we're here for you, and you're an inspiration to us all.


----------



## theretohere (Nov 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BunnySlippers* 
Yes it does take great restraint to restrain ones-self when feeling a murderous rage. Kudos to you for not landing yourself in jail. You would have just branded yourself as 'a crazy' and not been in a position to change things, like you are now.









:


----------



## robertandenith (Apr 1, 2008)

keep us updated (((((((())))))


----------



## tammyswanson (Feb 19, 2007)

Your story made my head visibly throb with rage! I totally believe they would try that, a resident tried to retract DS when he was 3 days old! Luckily I was able to smack her hands away and told her she should never retract! Hopefully that advice didn't go in one ear and out the other.

I hope your baby recovers with no permanent damage...God what a terrible thing to go through! Good for you for yelling at them, it seems to be the only thing that gets their attention.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Night_Nurse* 

See if you can find an online source where you can "rate" your hospital and the doctor. I know those sites exist but I don't know the url.

I know you can go to ratemds.com and rate the doctor and maybe the nurse as well.

This is for rating a hospital, it's under construction however.








to you and your little one! It's so sad you have to be ever vigilant around medical people in this country. I hope that you can change how they deal with other intact babies, hopefully they can deal with them the correct way for a change!


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

I know what you are doing is going to help protect so many little boys, as it's going to force them to get educated (if only for fear of protection from lawsuits, etc.).


----------



## asunlitrose (Apr 19, 2008)

Thank you so much for going through the measures mama! Hopefully people will follow your example whenever sometimes like this happens.

Please keep us updated!


----------



## njbeachgirl (Oct 8, 2006)

to you and your little boy! I am so sorry!


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

A pp said the OP put her in fight or flight, and that's what happened here too. I'm another one that would've had a heck of a time not becoming physical with the nurse (except that she was pregnant, oh the powers that be play some great "jests").
I'm so glad to hear that you have not let it go and are continuing to pursue change in the medical establishment. Thank you and I'm sorry for your horrid experience.


----------



## majikfaerie (Jul 24, 2006)

any updates mama?


----------



## Britishmum (Dec 25, 2001)

I am so sorry for your poor little boy. I'm glad he's recovering. ITA that you need to take action.

The ignorance of so many medical workers is astounding.


----------



## pigpokey (Feb 23, 2006)

I would sue. I wonder why they didn't just tape a bag on his penis to do a urine catch.


----------



## kosheng (Oct 22, 2005)

thanks (again!) everyone! i have a small update. i heard back from the joint commission today. irritatingly enough, they state in their communication that they have received the written response from the hospital and the incident is now considered closed. they regrettably cannot release any information about the response because their "current Public Information Policy precludes us from providing you with the specific results of any complaint investigation."

total letdown. not sure what i expected though, aside from a headache induced by lies, cover-up, and inaction.







:

and the beat goes on....


----------



## Fellow Traveler (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kosheng* 
thanks (again!) everyone! i have a small update. i heard back from the joint commission today. irritatingly enough, they state in their communication that they have received the written response from the hospital and the incident is now considered closed. they regrettably cannot release any information about the response because their "current Public Information Policy precludes us from providing you with the specific results of any complaint investigation."

total letdown. not sure what i expected though, aside from a headache induced by lies, cover-up, and inaction.







:

and the beat goes on....

So you made a complaint, they acted on it but can't tell you the result? What a crock.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Keep fighting! What they did was inexcusable. I'm sorry!

And the bit that really got me was when you mentioned the nurse was pregnant. I hope for her baby's sake that it's a girl...


----------



## majikfaerie (Jul 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kosheng* 
thanks (again!) everyone! i have a small update. i heard back from the joint commission today. irritatingly enough, they state in their communication that they have received the written response from the hospital and the incident is now considered closed. they regrettably cannot release any information about the response because their "current Public Information Policy precludes us from providing you with the specific results of any complaint investigation."

total letdown. not sure what i expected though, aside from a headache induced by lies, cover-up, and inaction.







:

and the beat goes on....

thanks for the update








but what a gip!
is there anything else you can do?


----------



## RMM1117 (Dec 6, 2007)

ARGH!!!! What a crock of sh*t!!!! I am SO sorry this happened!


----------



## latinalonestar (Jan 26, 2008)

I really hope you will press assault charges against the nurse. You might not be speaking to the hospital directly by doing that, but they will perhaps take action to better educate their employees as a result.


----------



## Dreamy (Jun 1, 2007)

I read this thread yesterday - it brought me to tears, and I couldn't stop thinking about it last night









I'm sorry I have no words of wisdom or advice, I just had to say how sorry I am that this happened. It sounds nightmarish, and I hope you find the strength to keep pushing and make sure the hospital staff learn a lesson from this. I'm not sure how it works in the US, but would they be likely to press charges against you if you went to the media with your story?

Huge hugs mama - I'm happy to hear that at least your son has healed


----------



## Lolagirl (Jan 7, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kosheng* 
thanks (again!) everyone! i have a small update. i heard back from the joint commission today. irritatingly enough, they state in their communication that they have received the written response from the hospital and the incident is now considered closed. they regrettably cannot release any information about the response because their "current Public Information Policy precludes us from providing you with the specific results of any complaint investigation."

total letdown. not sure what i expected though, aside from a headache induced by lies, cover-up, and inaction.







:

and the beat goes on....

I just saw this discussion for the first time today, I'm so sorry about what happened to your son! That does sould like a huge let down not getting any resolution in this matter. Can I ask if you are in the US? I'm a former medical malpractice attorney, feel free to pm me if you would like some pointing in the right direction with this matter. I'm more than happy to help in any way I can.


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

Oh my goodness, poor little baby.


----------



## lalaland42 (Mar 12, 2006)

OMG that is awful. I am so sorry that happened to your DS.


----------

